# Presenting: CRELANT 7G5 V2 (prepare to want one!)



## roadkill1109 (Jan 29, 2012)

Note the thick wall of the tubing, and just like the version before it, it uses extension tubing for 2x18650 format:






Note the front as it now sports an SS Bezel:





Here's the extension tube attached to the light, it fits between the head and the original tube.





Here are more photos of the light:










Spec Sheet:

LED: CREE XML U2 Lifetime 50 000 Hours
Max Output: 850 Lumens @ 3A for 110 Minutes
Reflector: Smooth 
Circuit: Step up and down constant current driver,with high efficiency dual mode DC-DC regulator (PWM / PFM)
Lens: Toughened ultra clear glass with AR coating
Body: Hard Anodized Type III Aerospace Grade Aluminum Alloy T6061-T6
Colour: Black


Run Time by Battery Type

- 4x CR123A 800 Lumen 85 Minutes
- 1x 18650 Li-ion 650 Lumen 60 Minutes
- 2x 18650 Li-ion Battery 850 Lumen 110 Minutes
Working Voltage: 2.75V to 12V 
Waterproof: IPX-8, beyond 5m depth
Size: Head diameter 62mm, Length 251mm
Reflector: 58 mm diameter x 55 mm deep
Candle: 25W daylight over a 30 sq.m area 
Remove the reflector housing, 
Weight: 287 grams, excluding battery
Extras: Spare O-Rings

I was told that this light throws better and is much brighter than the first version.

Is this going to be the ultimate thrower in its price/size/format range?


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 29, 2012)

So i thought the old one was ugly well not this one WOW.:devil: That is the coolest looking light i have seen. I really want one of these !!!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes Alex, i think Crelant is learning from the big boys how it's supposed to be made!


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 29, 2012)

I just bought a dereelight aspherical ez900 flashlight for throw which will out throw this so i might not buy this but i like what im seeing. Ill buy a light when the next new led comes out.


----------



## coolperl (Jan 30, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> Size: Head diameter 62mm, Length 251mm
> Reflector: 58 mm diameter x 55 mm deep
> Candle: 25W daylight over a 30 sq.m area
> Remove the reflector housing,
> ...



Having exactly the same reflector, circuit and LED, how could it get "much brighter" ? I guess, they told you just what you wanted to hear.
Also, if it weights 287g (including this SS bezel), it's less hefty than the first model. The "shiny" anodising is looking also cheaper than the excellent matt ano from the first version.
Time will tell if it's such an improvement. However, I don't hold my breath.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 30, 2012)

coolperl said:


> Having exactly the same reflector, circuit and LED, how could it get "much brighter" ? I guess, they told you just what you wanted to hear.
> Also, if it weights 287g (including this SS bezel), it's less hefty than the first model. The "shiny" anodising is looking also cheaper than the excellent matt ano from the first version.
> Time will tell if it's such an improvement. However, I don't hold my breath.



it could have a different shaped reflector, and a tweaked circuit, so i'll take the manufacturer's word for it. Plus it looks better than the old version. The ss bezel protects the light from head drops.

its always a manufacturer's plan to make a better product, not a product lamer than the 1st. 

Plus they also said that the older version is no longer in their stocks, so no choice for people wanting to grab the old 7G5 unless you buy it from retailers who still have em in stock.

Let's just see for those who will buy this first if the quality issues have been sorted out.


----------



## vinhnguyen54 (Jan 30, 2012)

Too bad the reflector is not like 70mm or 80mm :-( At least this one can run on single 18650! ;-) great for modding!


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 30, 2012)

I like the look of the new 7G5 V2 and will be buying one. The stainless steel bezel looks cool too.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 30, 2012)

Yep, have to agree that this is a better looking light. 

Not that I had a _whole_ lot against the original, but I didn't like how the extension didn't flow with the rest of the light. It just suddenly got narrower for no particular reason.

Having said that, Crelant have again chosen to make the extension look different to the rest of the light (why do they do that?) - with flats on the 18650 body and rings on the extension - but for some reason, it still looks better to me this way than the previous design. Maybe it would be too difficult to machine every light and every extension so that the flats always lined up.


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jan 30, 2012)

Did the original use the same battery system? What fits in it without the extender just 1x18650? The M3X uses 2x18500 or 3xCR123 right? no option for 1x18650


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 30, 2012)

i believe its a 1x18650, based on the size of the extender you have to add. I'll let you know once I receive my unit.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 31, 2012)

The original Crelant, without the extender, would take two 18500s or three CR123A, just like the M3X.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Jan 31, 2012)

Stephen Wallace said:


> The original Crelant, without the extender, would take two 18500s or three CR123A, just like the M3X.



The original Crelant 7G5 would take either 2 18650's, 3 or 4 CR123A batteries.


----------



## Streak (Jan 31, 2012)

I also have one on the way. Eventually chose it over the DBS V3 for less throw and a bit more spill.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jan 31, 2012)

Streak said:


> I also have one on the way. Eventually chose it over the DBS V3 for less throw and a bit more spill.



Where did you order yours?


----------



## Rikr (Jan 31, 2012)

I actually think the first 7G5 was better looking compared to this one. I like the finish of the first one.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Jan 31, 2012)

Stephen Wallace said:


> The original Crelant, without the extender, would take two 18500s or three CR123A, just like the M3X.





ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> The original Crelant 7G5 would take either 2 18650's, 3 or 4 CR123A batteries.



Yep, three CR123As or two 18500s without the extender, or four CR123As or two 18650s with extender. It all hinges on whether you are using the extender or not.


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 1, 2012)

Streak said:


> I also have one on the way. Eventually chose it over the DBS V3 for less throw and a bit more spill.



I also have a 7G5 V2 on the way. I bought it from Hank at International Outdoor. He assures me it throws better than the original. We shall see, lux measurements do not lie.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 12, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> I also have a 7G5 V2 on the way. I bought it from Hank at International Outdoor. He assures me it throws better than the original. We shall see, lux measurements do not lie.



Got your light already? Mine hasn't arrived. Anybody got the lux measurements of this new bad boy?


----------



## BLUE LED (Feb 12, 2012)

I haven't received my 7G5 V2 yet, but I will post lux measurements comparing both versions.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 13, 2012)

beam shots? anyone? no?


----------



## recDNA (Feb 13, 2012)

I love the 2 X 18500 format. I find 2 X 18650 is too long for my taste.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 13, 2012)

recDNA said:


> I love the 2 X 18500 format. I find 2 X 18650 is too long for my taste.



if you find the 2x18650 too long but want the excellent runtime, try checking out the Fenix TK35.


----------



## Streak (Feb 14, 2012)

House at about 150 yards Crelant 7G5 V2


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 14, 2012)

Fantastic! Got anything further on? I literally had a big smile after seeing this distance shot!


----------



## Streak (Feb 14, 2012)

Nothing further yet. I can get some shots off the bridge into the canyon but the problem is that I wont be able to pace out the distance.
The house above was in complete darkness except for the couple of internal lights that you can see on.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 14, 2012)

wow! seeing your posts makes me so excited to receive mine! i already have a couple of panasonic's 18650 3100mAh waiting to be used in this light! ROCK ON! hahaha...


----------



## lwknight (Mar 20, 2012)

OK guys, you convinced me.
12 Working days shipping OMG!!
We shall see.


----------



## Brasso (Mar 20, 2012)

Decent attempt at a Surefire knock off.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 25, 2012)

I picked up one of these on the MP modded by Vinhnguyen54 with one of his 4.2 amp drivers. I can't wait to let this cannon loose! Does anyone have any lux figures yet? Also what type of tailswitch is used? I wonder if a mcclicky could be made to work.


----------



## jerkeejoe (Mar 25, 2012)

I just got one of these in the mail the other day and like it quite a bit so far. I do have a question though, is there any way to lock out the light to prevent it from turning itself on in a bag? Unscrewing the tail or head some does not work. Any other ideas? Thanks.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 25, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> I picked up one of these on the MP modded by Vinhnguyen54 with one of his 4.2 amp drivers. I can't wait to let this cannon loose! Does anyone have any lux figures yet? Also what type of tailswitch is used? I wonder if a mcclicky could be made to work.



Wow, 4.2 amps! Kick-*** mod! Did he change the pill? Let me know what he used, I have an extra module here which i can D-I-Y with a bad *** drop-in!  It's stock Lux is in the high 50k range. Tail switch is a forward clicky. Only three modes, High-Low-Strobe. 

Post pics of the mod!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 25, 2012)

jerkeejoe said:


> I just got one of these in the mail the other day and like it quite a bit so far. I do have a question though, is there any way to lock out the light to prevent it from turning itself on in a bag? Unscrewing the tail or head some does not work. Any other ideas? Thanks.



Not bad, right?  Easily one of the better throwers out there. I always get a lot of comments when i wield the light in the dark. Hahaha... 

You may want to do what I did, i bought a pouch and put the light in there along with spare batteries and its extension tube:


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 25, 2012)

Another cool thing about this light, is that it can punch almost max output even with just two 16340's, of course at a much lower runtime compared to running it off two 18650's, but the fact you can have big throw in a light with just two 16340's is quite amazing! 

Wouldn't you agree Kirk and Dr. McCoy?


----------



## hahoo (Mar 25, 2012)

Brasso said:


> Decent attempt at a Surefire knock off.




yeah real decent.......
who in there right mind would pay 4 or 5 times more for a light that doesent even put out what 50 dollar lights are doing these days ???
ill say decent and then some........


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 25, 2012)

hahoo said:


> yeah real decent.......
> who in there right mind would pay 4 or 5 times more for a light that doesent even put out what 50 dollar lights are doing these days ???
> ill say decent and then some........



True, decent enough performance for a light in a price range that's not so bad, in the end its the consumers (us) that win. Because we get good value for money as the competition between manufacturers becomes fierce.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 25, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> Wow, 4.2 amps! Kick-*** mod! Did he change the pill? Let me know what he used, I have an extra module here which i can D-I-Y with a bad *** drop-in!  It's stock Lux is in the high 50k range. Tail switch is a forward clicky. Only three modes, High-Low-Strobe.
> 
> Post pics of the mod!



The man himself would have to chime in for the facts but I'm assuming it is one of his p60 drivers. I'll see if I can get some photos of the light when it arrives. I'll be taking it to the DFW meet and greet if anyone would like some hands on with it. It'll probally be the first time that I will be able to take it out and really stretch it's legs. Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 25, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> Not bad, right?  Easily one of the better throwers out there. I always get a lot of comments when i wield the light in the dark. Hahaha...
> 
> You may want to do what I did, i bought a pouch and put the light in there along with spare batteries and its extension tube:



I was wondering if anyone had found a decent storage solution for this light yet. It looks like a simple bag, like yours, could be viable. Does anyone know of a larger holster that may fit this light?


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 25, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> The man himself would have to chime in for the facts but I'm assuming it is one of his p60 drivers. I'll see if I can get some photos of the light when it arrives. I'll be taking it to the DFW meet and greet if anyone would like some hands on with it. It'll probally be the first time that I will be able to take it out and really stretch it's legs. Really looking forward to it!



Gee, i better PM him then.  I wanna mod my 7G5! 

Cool, you'd be able to test its new capabilities with the mod. If you can get lux figures, please post those too!


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 25, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> Gee, i better PM him then.  I wanna mod my 7G5!
> 
> Cool, you'd be able to test its new capabilities with the mod. If you can get lux figures, please post those too!



I don't own a lux meter but if someone happens to bring one then I will try my best to get you some figures.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 25, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> I don't own a lux meter but if someone happens to bring one then I will try my best to get you some figures.



Thanks Bro!


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 26, 2012)

I have received my replacement 7G5 V2 module, as my first one received was under driving the U2 XM-L emitter and was only producing 44,500 lux. This compared to my Crelant 7G5 original at 55,000 lux. I would consider the shortfall of 10,500 lux to be under the reasonable tolerance range, as I was assured that V2 would out throw the original. Although I suspected it could possibly out throw the original, it would more than likely be on par. I haven't tried using 4 x CR123A, but I would expect a small increase in lux and lumens, as the driver, LED and reflector has not changed.

I am pleased to say, that the replacement module produces 53,200 lux when using 2 x AW 18650, 3100mAh cells and the same amount of lux when using 2 x AW IMR 16340 cells. I really do like the short configuration and the borrowed styling from Surefire. I find 7G5 V2 more aesthetically pleasing that the 7G5 original and Olight M3X. However, they forgot to anodize the threads, which means no lockout facility. I believe this may have been an oversight by Tiablo. The tint on my V2 is a nice cool white, close to 6500k and a bargain at $85.00 shipped worldwide. Hank informs me that the price went up to $92.00 shipped. I think it's still a nice price for what I consider to be a good thrower.The holster from my Olight M3X is a very snug fit, so I will purchase the Thurnite Catapult holster and report back.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Streak said:


> Nothing further yet. I can get some shots off the bridge into the canyon but the problem is that I wont be able to pace out the distance.
> The house above was in complete darkness except for the couple of internal lights that you can see on.



Use google earth to get the distances where you can't get to...its easier anyway.


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Brasso said:


> Decent attempt at a Surefire knock off.



Which surefire is it a knock off of?


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 26, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> I have received my replacement 7G5 V2 module, as my first one received was under driving the U2 XM-L emitter and was only producing 44,500 lux. This compared to my Crelant 7G5 original at 55,000 lux. I would consider the shortfall of 10,500 lux to be under the reasonable tolerance range, as I was assured that V2 would out throw the original. Although I suspected it could possibly out throw the original, it would more than likely be on par. I haven't tried using 4 x CR123A, but I would expect a small increase in lux and lumens, as the driver, LED and reflector has not changed.
> 
> I am pleased to say, that the replacement module produces 53,200 lux when using 2 x AW 18650, 3100mAh cells and the same amount of lux when using 2 x AW IMR 16340 cells. I really do like the short configuration and the borrowed styling from Surefire. I find 7G5 V2 more aesthetically pleasing that the 7G5 original and Olight M3X. However, they forgot to anodize the threads, which means no lockout facility. I believe this may have been an oversight by Tiablo. The tint on my V2 is a nice cool white, close to 6500k and a bargain at $85.00 shipped worldwide. Hank informs me that the price went up to $92.00 shipped. I think it's still a nice price for what I consider to be a good thrower.The holster from my Olight M3X is a very snug fit, so I will purchase the Thurnite Catapult holster and report back.



Congrats with your replacment module! I recently got a spare/backup module from Crelant, but the one I got has a yellowish tint. The original i had was definitely a cool white tint. What tint is on your led module?


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 26, 2012)

The tint is a cool white around 6500k. The Thrunite Catapult holster works


----------



## selfbuilt (Mar 26, 2012)

FYI, my review of the V2 is now up:

Crelant 7G5 V2 (XM-L U2, 1x/2x18650) Thrower Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSHOTS+ 

 Note that despite what the early specs reported, 4xCR123A is NOT supported on the V2. The new maxiumum voltage range is now only 12V (the packaging is outdated, and still lists the old specs - check out intl-outdoors website for updated specs). I blew out the first sample within mins, when doing a 4xCR123A runtime.

See my review thread for more info ...


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 26, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> The tint is a cool white around 6500k. The Thrunite Catapult holster works



Gee, mine's yellowish, that's warm white, right? Geez, i wrote immediately to Crelant about it. Great info about the Thrunite Catapult holster!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 26, 2012)

selfbuilt said:


> FYI, my review of the V2 is now up:
> 
> Crelant 7G5 V2 (XM-L U2, 1x/2x18650) Thrower Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSHOTS+
> 
> ...



Great review as always, selfbuilt!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Mar 27, 2012)

So we can run them with two RCR123's just that we have to be careful with the batteries getting too HOT. So ideal to use them with protected RCR123's or unprotected RCR123's but not to drain them to zero voltage, and 
above else, be wary of the temperature of the light and the batteries.

Got it! Check! 

It's so handy to use in the short format as this would probably be the best thrower in the 2xRCR123 format, correct? 48k lux is tough to beat. My Turbo X in max would only come up to be around 9k lux or less, right?


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 27, 2012)

I would consider yellow tint as warm. I too really like using 2 x RCR123 with 53,200 lux


----------



## BLUE LED (Mar 27, 2012)

My Turbo X 10,800 lux. The 7G5 V2 is certainly a good thrower in the short configuration.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 27, 2012)

I received mine yesterday. FYI. A McClicky drops right in with a small spacer.


----------



## jerkeejoe (Mar 29, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> I received mine yesterday. FYI. A McClicky drops right in with a small spacer.



What kind of spacer? Sorry, you have to explain slowly to a newb like me. Thanks.
Joe


----------



## Diablo_331 (Mar 29, 2012)

I just used two washers. Its all self explanatory when you have it in front of you.


----------



## lwknight (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, I got my 7G5-V2 in and the package has changed. Its just a cardboard backed blister now.
Still comes the GID tailcap cover , spare O-rings and lanyard though.
Also the info sheet says " 1X18650 or 2X18650 or 3X CR123s "
How does that work? Obviously 4Xcr123 will work but 3? ( I would need a dummy cell ) 
They say nothing about using 4 cr123s , just 3 cr123s. 
Are they just nuts or is there a secret panel somewhere? 

Anyway, folks were not exaggerating about it being a thrower!
Plenty of spill like the TK41 and a bit tighter and brighter hot spot.
It makes daylight (or so it seems) out to 200 yards at least.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 6, 2012)

lwknight said:


> Well, I got my 7G5-V2 in and the package has changed. Its just a cardboard backed blister now.
> Still comes the GID tailcap cover , spare O-rings and lanyard though.
> Also the info sheet says " 1X18650 or 2X18650 or 3X CR123s "
> How does that work? Obviously 4Xcr123 will work but 3? ( I would need a dummy cell )
> ...



Yeah actually the printed text there was for the V1 of the 7G5. You can use 4 primaries CR123's but not RCR123's because the max voltage the light can take is 12 volts. 

You can, however run it off 2xRCR123's and have the same output as the 2x18650 but you have be cautious of the cells you use, if your cells are doubtful, it could explode due to the high current drain. I run mine with two protected RCR123's and never let it run too hot. It is just so cool when it runs in its short configuration but has big light like the Catapult V3, Olight M3X and SWM T40CS.


----------



## af112566 (Apr 6, 2012)

were do i get one of these????


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 6, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> Yeah actually the printed text there was for the V1 of the 7G5. You can use 4 primaries CR123's but not RCR123's because the max voltage the light can take is 12 volts.


Although Crelant lists the voltage range as up to 12V on the new 7G5-V2, you still can't use 4x CR123A in the light (confirmed by communication with the dealer). When I attempted to run 4xCR123A (before the restriction was known), it blew the circuit within minutes. I needed a replacement module to complete the review.

3xCR123A should be safe, but would require a dummy cell (which is never a good idea). And the light is too heavily driven on Hi to be safely run on 2xCR123A in my opinion (i.e., you are bound to trip the cells PTC within minutes on Hi). In essense, you are limited to rechargeable cells in practice, unless you plan to stick with Lo output only.

See my review for more info.


----------



## lwknight (Apr 6, 2012)

OK, so the paperwork with my light says the voltage is 6-16 volts.
Is that outdated or is it new?
By that , 4X123s would be just fine.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 6, 2012)

af112566 said:


> were do i get one of these????



you can order them from hank @ international outdoor (just google the website) or from andy @ crelant.com.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 6, 2012)

lwknight said:


> OK, so the paperwork with my light says the voltage is 6-16 volts.
> Is that outdated or is it new?
> By that , 4X123s would be just fine.



Yes, the paperwork is old, the old one is the one that can take 16 volts. The new only takes 12 volts max.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 7, 2012)

lwknight said:


> OK, so the paperwork with my light says the voltage is 6-16 volts.
> Is that outdated or is it new?
> By that , 4X123s would be just fine.


That is the old packaging, it is incorrect.

But I reiterate - even with the correct 12V max listing, you still cannot use 4xCR123A. Although nominally rated as 3V, most new CR123A are ~3.2V in my testing. That takes you over 12V, and will blow the circuit (confirmed in my case). The dealer confirms 4xCR123A is not supported.


----------



## lwknight (Apr 7, 2012)

I definitely appreciate the info.
With that , I will not try to use 4 cr123s. They are not rechargeable anyway.

That really bites the big one that the Chinese don't know enough English
to print good information. I guess there might be a reason that we are here
to decipher the lunacy from the fact.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah, funny thing is that i have old CR123's that are equal to or a bit under 3 volts, all four worked for me. Anyway, selfbuilt is right, new CR123's normally have 3.1 to 3.3 volts brand new and since the 7G5 is already strung tight and driven hard, anything over the limit, it blows up. (not literally, but the light will go kaput) 

Contrary to selfbuilt though, I run mine on two Good Quality RCR123's and enjoy the same output as on 2x18650. Just DONT let it run hot.  If i need the run time though, i put on the extension tube and 2x18650's.


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 7, 2012)

I am also able to obtain full power using 2 x AW 16340 protected cells


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 7, 2012)

I use AW IMR 16340 cells, as it's better suited for 7G5 over the AW protected 16340 cells.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Apr 7, 2012)

I bet IMR 18350's would work great. Mine is single 18650 only.


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 7, 2012)

That is a good point, I will order some AW IMR 18350 cells for the 7G5 V2 and aspheric Dereelight DBS-T.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 8, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> That is a good point, I will order some AW IMR 18350 cells for the 7G5 V2 and aspheric Dereelight DBS-T.



Yeah, at least these cells are safer for high-drain devices (up to 6amps). Have to buy four of these for rotation duty


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 8, 2012)

14 bucks per piece? hmm...


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Just adding a note related to all the "Where can I get one?" posts:

Madecov here on CPF, is now the ONLY AUTHORIZED USA DEALER for Crelant. 

So, in addition to the Chinese based International Outdoor Store and Crelant options, you can order directly from Madecov here too.

He just got in a shipment of the 7G5 V2's, and he's selling them for $87 DELIVERED....from CONUS not China, so I imagine its less shipping time/hassle, etc.



(I like to support one of our own)


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 13, 2012)

$87.00 for 53,300 lux is a tremendous deal. I might even be tempted to buy another one :thumbsup:


----------



## TEEJ (Apr 13, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> $87.00 for 53,300 lux is a tremendous deal. I might even be tempted to buy another one :thumbsup:



LOL

Yeah, that's ~ 609 Lux per dollar, or ~ 0.16¢/lux


----------



## Diablo_331 (Apr 13, 2012)

That's an absolute steal!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah, its big on throw, not on price!


----------



## saabluster (Apr 14, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Which surefire is it a knock off of?


M3LT
UB3T


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 15, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> That is a good point, I will order some AW IMR 18350 cells for the 7G5 V2 and aspheric Dereelight DBS-T.



Have you received your order? I'm eager to order a pair of these too but would wait until someone else here tries it out first. (hehehe)


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 16, 2012)

I am still waiting for them to arrive, as no one in the UK had them in stock.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 16, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> I am still waiting for them to arrive, as no one in the UK had them in stock.



Okay Bro, thanks! Where did you order yours? I saw some @ lighthound.com


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 16, 2012)

I ordered mine directly from Andrew. Mr AW.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 16, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> I ordered mine directly from Andrew. Mr AW.



Cool, how do you order from him directly?


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 16, 2012)

I have sent you a PM with all the details.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Apr 16, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> I have sent you a PM with all the details.




I would like to know if I can order from him too.

Can you please PM his details on the Crelant 7G5 V2.


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 16, 2012)

Just to clarify we are talking about AW IMR 18350 cells for the Crelant 7G5 V2. Andrew Wan Hoi named the cells after himself. I think that is a cool idea, immortalise yourself in a good quality cells

The Crelant 7G5 can be purchased from Madecov here on CPF.


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 16, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## madecov (Apr 16, 2012)

Check the dealers corner guys


----------



## Graham Sylvia (Apr 21, 2012)

I purchased 2 Balder BD-4 holster's from Hank, around $7.50 each. They fit the Crelant nicely.


----------



## tobrien (Apr 21, 2012)

i may have to get one of these


----------



## Diablo_331 (Apr 22, 2012)

I think alot of you may be dissapointed with the lux figures..


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 22, 2012)

not really, 48k to 52k lux is good enough for a thrower. Of course its not like the first 7G5 nor the same lux as the M3X and Cat V3, but its good enough.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Apr 22, 2012)

My 4.2 amp Crelant hit 45,xxx last night. I was expecting more but it is only a number. This light is still my favorite thrower.


----------



## philmadxx (Apr 22, 2012)

V2 is kinda...boring! Are they going for a retro look? V1 much better looking. 

Phil


----------



## Diablo_331 (Apr 22, 2012)

I think they were going for the Surefire look myself. I love the way the the v2 looks.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 23, 2012)

philmadxx said:


> V2 is kinda...boring! Are they going for a retro look? V1 much better looking.
> 
> Phil



There's a new version coming out, either gonna be called the 7G5 V3 or the 7G8.  Hopefully that will be better than the 1st two.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 23, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> I think they were going for the Surefire look myself. I love the way the the v2 looks.



yeah, the SS on the bezel is a nice touch, at least i wont have to worry when i put my light down face down that i might scratch the anodizing off.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, i ordered the little brother of the 7G5, basically called the V9. I got the T6 version, definitely wont be throwing like the 7G5, but just wanting to try it out.


----------



## saabluster (Apr 23, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> My 4.2 amp Crelant hit 45,xxx last night. I was expecting more but it is only a number. This light is still my favorite thrower.


I thought that was the one I was over there testing with you and it got to almost 50K even?


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 23, 2012)

saabluster said:


> I thought that was the one I was over there testing with you and it got to almost 50K even?



The V2's got a lower lux than the V1. So what is the real lux reading?


----------



## saabluster (Apr 23, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> The V2's got a lower lux than the V1. So what is the real lux reading?



Well like I said, if it is the light I'm thinking of, it did 50Kcd. Just have to wait for him to chime in though.


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 23, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> Have you received your order? I'm eager to order a pair of these too but would wait until someone else here tries it out first. (hehehe)



I will try to test them tonight.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Apr 23, 2012)

You are correct. It hit 55,xxx after we put in a fresh cell.


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 24, 2012)

A quick test using 2 x AW IMR 18350 cells (Sometimes referred to as Red Jackets)

I stopped the runtime at 24 minutes and 56 seconds 30,200 Lux

I do not recommend over discharging these cells


MinutesCrelant 7G5 V2053,100 Lux253,100 Lux453,100 Lux652,300 Lux851,100 Lux1050,900 Lux1250,900 Lux1450,900 Lux1650,900 Lux1850,900 Lux2050,300 Lux2250,300 Lux2439,200 Lux


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 24, 2012)

Diablo_331 said:


> You are correct. It hit 55,xxx after we put in a fresh cell.



I am glad that you like your thrower. I understand 7G5 V3 is coming out soon.


----------



## madecov (Apr 24, 2012)

Nope. No V3, there is a complete and new light coming in about a month. I have seen the cad drawing. It is undergoing testing at the moment. 

No details allowed at the moment, but the 7G5V2 will remain current.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Apr 24, 2012)

It looks cool, and it probably has great throw with that large diameter head.......BUT... The problem I have with it, and bare with me as I have only been into high end LED flashlights for about 7 months, it takes 4-Cr123's or 2-18650's to make only 820 lumens. Plus, the battery life at 820lu is only 110 minutes. Think abou that. Thats only 400lu per 18650 battery or 400lu per 2-CR123's. There are lights out there that get up to, or close to 820lu with only 1 -18650 or only 2 -CR123's. Plus, they get similar battery life at the same brightness, even though they have only half the battery power!

You can buy the Fenix TK70 that runs on 4 measly, common 1.5v D-cells, and it runs up to 2,200 lumens! Its more expensive, but it shows you how much brightness you can get from seemingly little battery power.

It's low mode only goes down to 240lu. It would be nice to have another low setting at about 30-50lu for LONG battery life.

Granted it only costs somewhere between $85-$126, so maybe if it throws well, it might be worth the money. Its just a shame it's not brighter considering it's potential battery power.....


----------



## RedForest UK (Apr 24, 2012)

Brightness on the 7G5 V2 is determined by the max output that the single XM-L can put out, not the battery power. The light has to stick with 1x XM-L and as large a reflector as possible to maximise throw to size ratio. Some lights claim more than 800 on 1x 18650 but that is rarely true and when it is either needs an expensive circuit to draw and regulate that power, or to run effectively direct drive, which is unreliable for long term use and means a lack of regulation. By using 2 cells they can draw enough current to run an XM-L to the max without having to worry about a single cell's voltage sagging too low for a buck driver to be able to maintain regulation.


----------



## madecov (Apr 24, 2012)

Crelant does not reccomend 4x CR123. The light is optomized for either
2x 18650
1x 18650 (lower lumens)
2x Cr123
Use of four CR123 batteries will damage the light.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Apr 24, 2012)

The first version 7G5 looks better to me and it throws better too.


----------



## BLUE LED (Apr 25, 2012)

The first 7G5 has better threads, heatsink and throws better. I feel that it was designed by an engineer who just wanted everything to just work. I prefer the aesthetics of 7G5 V2 and the added flexibility of running with 2 x 18350 IMR cells. It maintains good regulation for 20 minutes and throws extremely well for the size. My V2 is only 2,300 lux lower than V1. I have no complaints with 53,100 lux.


----------



## madecov (Apr 25, 2012)

It should be amazing when the new Collomiter head is released


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 25, 2012)

madecov said:


> Crelant does not reccomend 4x CR123. The light is optomized for either
> 2x 18650
> 1x 18650 (lower lumens)
> 2x Cr123
> Use of four CR123 batteries will damage the light.



also runs with 2x18350


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 25, 2012)

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> The first version 7G5 looks better to me and it throws better too.



1st one throws better, yes, 1st one uses better aluminum, yes, but as for looks, V2.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 25, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> The first 7G5 has better threads, heatsink and throws better. I feel that it was designed by an engineer who just wanted everything to just work. I prefer the aesthetics of 7G5 V2 and the added flexibility of running with 2 x 18350 IMR cells. It maintains good regulation for 20 minutes and throws extremely well for the size. My V2 is only 2,300 lux lower than V1. I have no complaints with 53,100 lux.



+1 on this


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 25, 2012)

madecov said:


> It should be amazing when the new Collomiter head is released



Lets just hope the specs live up to expectations


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 29, 2012)

madecov said:


> Nope. No V3, there is a complete and new light coming in about a month. I have seen the cad drawing. It is undergoing testing at the moment.
> 
> No details allowed at the moment, but the 7G5V2 will remain current.



Is the new light that came out the V8? Any info on its beam pattern and compared to the V9 T6? I see that is is much much cheaper. So does the quality also bespeak the cheap price?

Also is there any truth to the info that Crelant's coming out with an Aspheric head upgrade to current 7G5 V2 owners?


----------



## madecov (May 29, 2012)

The Aspheric head will be released next week. My shipment is being released on June 1
The newest light is the 7G9 and it will use 3X 18650 cells and is supposed to be a minimum of 30% more throw. Price will be just around the $150.00 range (photo's coming soon)

Basic specs are as follows (some errors and typo's from Crelant)

1020 Lumens Long Distance Throw Tactical LED Flashlight

Specifications
- CREE XM-L U2 bin LED with 50 000 hour life span. - Maximum output: 1020 lumen- High efficient constant current circuit and output-luminance- Microcontroller drive circuit- Tactical High Mode- Working voltage: 2.8 - 6 VDC- Battery Types Supported: 3 x 18650	
- Runtime:	High output at 3A: 1020 lumen max for 145 minutes.	Mid output at 2A: 700 lumen max for 220 minutes. Low output at 0.3A: 138 lumen max for 21 hours
- Mil. Spec. Type 3 hard anodized aircraft grade 7075 aluminum alloy- Colour: Black- Ergonomic grip with anti-roll design- Tactical forward tail cap switch- High performance aluminum smooth reflector with concentrated beam shot - Waterproof: IPX-8 Standard- Lens: Toughened ultra-clear coated and anti-abrasion glass- Candle function with ability to stand on tail cap- Dimensions: Length 187mm, Head Diameter 65mm- Weight: 185g excluding battery- Accessories: Lanyard, spare o-ring, and rubber tail cap button


The V9T6 is actually a nice little light for the money, my sample throws as well as the Thrunite Scorpion. The head is actually larger and deeper. The only thing that I don't really care for on the V9 is the type II hard ano. The light can tail stand and feels good in the hand. The light gray color is a nice departure from the usual Black colored lights. It is a three mode light (Hi, Medium, strobe) It has square cut threads and a GID O ring in the front. At under $50.00 it is a great deal since it is only slightly more than just a three mode drop in for an entire light.


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 29, 2012)

wow, looks like Thrunite's TN31 will have some stiff competition with this new Crelant 7G9! Even if I havent seen it, I wanna order it!  I'll also get the aspheric head for the 7G5...that'd just be awesome!


----------



## madecov (May 29, 2012)

Having a 7G9 & the 7G5v2 with an aspheric as a pair will be an intersting combo. 
Running them side by side will make an interesting video.


----------



## tobrien (May 29, 2012)

nice, thanks madecov!


----------



## BLUE LED (May 29, 2012)

madecov said:


> Having a 7G9 & the 7G5v2 with an aspheric as a pair will be an intersting combo.
> Running them side by side will make an interesting video.



If it looks nice, I may add the 7G9 and aspheric head to my collection.


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 29, 2012)

madecov said:


> Having a 7G9 & the 7G5v2 with an aspheric as a pair will be an intersting combo.
> Running them side by side will make an interesting video.



Just got with Andy, i'll be getting the 7G5 v2 Collimator Head first, then when the 7G9's out, i will wait for initial reviews! Hehehehe!


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 29, 2012)

BLUE LED said:


> If it looks nice, I may add the 7G9 and aspheric head to my collection.



Haha! Amen to that, Bro!


----------



## Blitzwing (May 29, 2012)

When is this alleged collimator head coming out?

How about a V3 with the new Luminus SBT-70?


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 29, 2012)

madecov said:


> Having a 7G9 & the 7G5v2 with an aspheric as a pair will be an intersting combo.
> Running them side by side will make an interesting video.



Yup! But I would give the edge to the one with aspheric in terms of throw.  Unless the 7G9's reflector is the size of the SR90, it wont be beating anything with an aspheric lens. 

I'm glad Crelant is around, at least you have an inexpensive (but quality) alternative to the Thrunite's and the Olight's out there.


----------



## madecov (May 30, 2012)

Blitzwing said:


> When is this alleged collimator head coming out?
> 
> How about a V3 with the new Luminus SBT-70?



My initial shipment leaves the factory on Friday. I expect to be able to ship Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## rufus001 (May 30, 2012)

Still nothing on the Crelant website.


----------



## Blitzwing (May 30, 2012)

madecov said:


> My initial shipment leaves the factory on Friday. I expect to be able to ship Tuesday or Wednesday at the latest.



Cheers.


----------



## madecov (May 30, 2012)

rufus001 said:


> Still nothing on the Crelant website.



They really need to update the site, My estimated delivery is based on *NOT* having the shipment delayed by US Customs


----------



## madecov (May 30, 2012)

Guess what this might be
http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/madecov/7G93-2.jpg[/IMG]"]http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/madecov/7G93-2.jpg

[COLOR="blue"]
Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link.

See [URL="http://www.candlepowerforums.com/Rules.html#siglines"]Rule #3[/URL] If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm[/COLOR]


----------



## rufus001 (May 30, 2012)

Oooooooh looks nice!


----------



## Shikar (May 30, 2012)

That is nice...and I am in Houston. I need to get a thrower 

Regards.


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 30, 2012)

Wow! Lemme add to that:

Here's the reflector:
http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/4884/7g98.jpg

back of the head and the battery carriage. looks like its all parallel, looks familiar? 
http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/5629/7g96.jpg

compared to the V9 T6, and the 7G5 V2 (check out the aspheric head! WOOHOOO!
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/9172/7g5v2v97g9.jpg


Your images are too large and has been replaced with links
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 30, 2012)

on the floor:

http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/9836/7g94.jpg
Beamshot!  

Crelant 7G5 V2 with the Aspheric (square one) and the other one the 7G9! 
http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/770/30987960.jpg


Your images are too large and has been replaced with links
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 30, 2012)

Shikar said:


> That is nice...and I am in Houston. I need to get a thrower
> 
> Regards.



madecov's your guy!


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 30, 2012)

not to nitpick or anything, but it seems that the TM31's head is bigger and deeper. let's see selfbuilt's review. ​


----------



## madecov (May 30, 2012)

The TM31 is also about $100.00 higher priced.


----------



## rufus001 (May 30, 2012)

I just ordered both the new head and the new torch.


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 30, 2012)

madecov said:


> The TM31 is also about $100.00 higher priced.



yeah, trade off for the throw. Had Andy and his team wait for Thrunite to release their TM31, maybe they could have made a TM31 beater. But who knows, maybe selfbuilt's tests may prove that despite the smaller head, 7G9 might throw better than a TM31. (We can only hope!)

For me, i'm getting the aspheric head, however, i will wait for the review of the 7G9 before pulling the trigger.


----------



## madecov (May 30, 2012)

Who already has them available?


----------



## rufus001 (May 30, 2012)

madecov said:


> Who already has them available?


No-one. But I emailed Crelant and they are sending mine on Friday too.


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 30, 2012)

Here's my two Crelants!

They are eagerly awaiting their big bro, 7G9 and the aspheric head. 
]http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/5108/img2012053000060.jpg


Your image is too large and has been replaced with a link.

See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 30, 2012)

rufus001 said:


> No-one. But I emailed Crelant and they are sending mine on Friday too.


'

Hahah! So timely! Andy's asking if I want to join the 1st shipment this Friday.


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 30, 2012)

madecov said:


> Who already has them available?



Andy and maybe Hank too at International Outdoor.


----------



## rufus001 (May 30, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> '
> 
> Hahah! So timely! Andy's asking if I want to join the 1st shipment this Friday.


That guy works late. It's after midnight for him.


----------



## madecov (May 30, 2012)

Andy is really a nice guy. He needs to get some rest.

Int'l outdoors has it on the website. Using the same photo's Andy sent me. I should have better pics in a day or two. I think the light looks great.


----------



## zenbeam (May 30, 2012)

I wanted a 7G5-V2 after seeing a couple of beam shots "at distance" and seeing some photos of the light itself. The light is aesthetically appealing and moderately original looking (more so with the extender tube in place). The beam shots (by Teej of CPF) were just "WOW!" for a sub $100 light. Being in Houston myself, I got mine at MD-Lightsource dot come (via madecov of CPF). He informed me of the soon to arrive 7G9, but I was really set on the 7G5 and another at his site. The 7G9 will just have to wait until around Christmas time. But you know what? I am really happy with the 7G5 (and the dozen or so other lights I've recently acquired... lol), so I can wait. But I am going to grab that aspheric head for the 7G5!

I got my 7G5 just this past Friday night and haven't really had much time to play with it. But of all people, my wife reminded me that the area water tower is visible from our yard and should make a great test for the throw distance... at a good 2 or 3 blocks away (200 yards +?). Imagine that.. maybe she is a budding flashaholic... hmmmm. :ironic:

Anyway.. that 7G5-V2 with a 400 yard + throw easily lit up that water tower like I was standing next to it! Oh yeah, and that was only in the single 18650 configuration, I haven't even tried it with the extender tube! Very impressive! But I still have more testing and playing to do with it before speaking much more on it. I'll possibly do a layman's review on it a bit later. With only a minor niggle or two tops, It's a strong contender in the "thrower light" category and a totally great value at its current pricing - nice specs in terms of having Type III anodizing and IPX8 waterproofing too. 

The 7G9 is not a successor to the 7G5-V2, but a continuation of the budding Crelant product line. The 7G5-V2 should remain quite a desirable thrower specialty light for some time - or at least until V3. IMHO 






I really like it as a smaller thrower, but I do like those GOITD rings on the extender tube too!


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 30, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> I wanted a 7G5-V2 after seeing a couple of beam shots "at distance" and seeing some photos of the light itself. The light is aesthetically appealing and moderately original looking (more so with the extender tube in place). The beam shots (by Teej of CPF) were just "WOW!" for a sub $100 light. Being in Houston myself, I got mine at MD-Lightsource dot come (via madecov of CPF). He informed me of the soon to arrive 7G9, but I was really set on the 7G5 and another at his site. The 7G9 will just have to wait until around Christmas time. But you know what? I am really happy with the 7G5 (and the dozen or so other lights I've recently acquired... lol), so I can wait. But I am going to grab that aspheric head for the 7G5!
> 
> I got my 7G5 just this past Friday night and haven't really had much time to play with it. But of all people, my wife reminded me that the area water tower is visible from our yard and should make a great test for the throw distance... at a good 2 or 3 blocks away (200 yards +?). Imagine that.. maybe she is a budding flashaholic... hmmmm. :ironic:
> 
> ...



If you like running the light "shorty" style, try finding some IMR 18350's. You reap the same benefits as running them on two 18650's as the light will run at max output.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (May 30, 2012)

Well I hope that Crelant has fixed the mode jitters on this version. I have had 2 Crelant 7G5's now, and both of them have acted up when it comes to selecting modes with the tailcap switch. I won't be buying anymore Crelant flashlights anytime soon. They have issues. I know others who have said the same thing.


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 30, 2012)

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Well I hope that Crelant has fixed the mode jitters on this version. I have had 2 Crelant 7G5's now, and both of them have acted up when it comes to selecting modes with the tailcap switch. I won't be buying anymore Crelant flashlights anytime soon. They have issues. I know others who have said the same thing.



It could be the contacts that need cleaning. 

Anyways, with any problems with Crelant lights, Bro Madecov, Hank (from Int'l Outdoors) or Andy (Crelant) are more than willing to help out. I've had problems with mine as well, but they sorted it out right away. With responsive vendors and distributors, i will still buy Crelant!

With Crelant lights, you get big lights at a good deal!

(FYI, they arent paying me to post this, i only post stuff i believe in personally, heck if the lights were crap, i'd write about it! haha)


----------



## zenbeam (May 30, 2012)

I wonder if ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS is possibly referring to one of the minor niggles I observed in my Crelant 7G5-V2?
The night I bought mine, I actually met up with madecov to assist with some beamshot youtube stuff for some of his inventory. I put my Crelant 7G5-V2 in my car to wait and unpackage it later when I went home. But of course, madecov had a 7G5-V2 for the youtube beamshots, so I got to test one out anyway. One of the first observations I made was that in order to cycle the 3 modes (Hi, Med and Strobe), you had to actually turn the light OFF first and _then_ soft press the tail switch to cycle through modes. Then, when you are on the mode you want the light to be ON in, you click the switch fully (turning the light ON) and it then remains ON in whatever mode you were at when you clicked it ON.

I personally don't mind this, in fact, I see it as somewhat tactical in that while searching for someone/something for example, you won't accidentally switch modes by soft bumping the tactically protruding tail switch. However, when I mentioned it to madecov, he seemed to think that you can cycle modes using soft presses with the light already turned ON - with just a little getting used to. So I gave it no further thought at the time. But later that night when I got home and unpackaged my shiny new, very own 7G5-V2, that was one of the first things I tested. And I have tested and re-tested that to the extent that I am certain now that it is _by design_ that you can only cycle modes using soft presses while the flashlight is OFF. You can, however, also cycle it by turning it OFF and ON in somewhat rapid succession (using full clicking presses). 

Again, I don't find this a negative thing at all - just a minor "niggle" because it is different than any other UI I have experienced - possibly innovative from a tactical standpoint? I can't help but catch these kinds of details sometimes.  

I also haven't come across any actual instructions by Crelant for the UI either. Granted, I haven't looked particularly hard yet... lol. Has anyone else?

Can anyone else (and I know there are a few 75G-V2 owners here) confirm the UI I have just described in this model or other Crelants? And if so, what is your thought on it? 



Disclaimer: I hate to sound like I am critiquing something that I really like a whole very lot! I think I have left the well earned dignity of the Crelant 75G-V2 well in tact while pointing out this unique and interesting UI. Also, I have read a lot about this light and maybe I overlooked talk of the UI specific to my observations, but I don't recall coming across much, if anything about this. This IS a great thrower light and an outstanding value!


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 31, 2012)

I see, thanks for sharing your experience! Me, when i use the 7G5, i full press it to change modes, as in full ON, then full OFF, then full ON to get to the mode i want. At first I told Andy I would love to see more modes on this light, however, it was never really designed for up close work (moonlight or low-low mode). So I get the point of the limited modes. Also, it was never designed to be used to send off light signals, as you press it lightly for momentary, when you release and press it for momentary, the mode changes right away. So this was never really designed for signaling. 

The lone purpose it was designed for is to throw the beam as far as possible with a usable spill. The high is for short bursts with max output, for sustained use, the mid setting will let the light run longer with lesser thermal issues. 

Good solid design. 

Heck, if you want to use a light for close up work, that's what an EDC light is for, right?  

The switch they use is beefier than Jetbeam's and some Fenix models. Its reminiscent of 4Sevens and SWM switches, firm and solid feel. 

And NO, you cant change the light's mode when its full ON unlike the regular Quarks (i might be mistaken here)

The UI is consistent. I own other Crelant models, they change modes just the same. Bummer though, i have discovered generic "Police 10watt" lights which sports the same UI. And these are the cheap-o 15-20 bucks flashlights. Sad.


----------



## zenbeam (May 31, 2012)

Thanks roadkill for confirming my observations. I think the UI is just fine like that for this type of light. 

The main reason I posted with that detail was in response to a previous statement a couple of posts back:


ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> Well I hope that Crelant has fixed the mode jitters on this version. I have had 2 Crelant 7G5's now, and both of them have acted up when it comes to selecting modes with the tailcap switch. I won't be buying anymore Crelant flashlights anytime soon. They have issues. I know others who have said the same thing.



If one is accustomed to the more common UI's, then I can see this UI not only being a bit confusing at first, but also possibly appearing to be a malfunction - when in fact it's not.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (May 31, 2012)

No I couldn't get it to want to even switch from one mode to the next like it was stuck. My second one I have now acted up the other nite and didn't want to com on. And when it did it would like flicker thru modes it seems once I had it on high.


----------



## madecov (May 31, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 31, 2012)

ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS said:


> No I couldn't get it to want to even switch from one mode to the next like it was stuck. My second one I have now acted up the other nite and didn't want to com on. And when it did it would like flicker thru modes it seems once I had it on high.



have you even tried cleaning the contacts? Sounds like contact issues more than anything.


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 31, 2012)

madecov said:


> [/IMG]



Hahaha! I want ONE! and I will get ONE! I told Andy I'm getting one of these for my 7G5!


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 31, 2012)

Do you guys think that this head will bring the light closer to the 90k+ lux of the Dereelight Aspheric?


----------



## zenbeam (May 31, 2012)

madecov said:


> [/IMG]



This just looks so.... scientific! lol 


What percentage in more throw distance is this expected to produce? 

And just curious, for those with the original 7G5, will this fit that as well?

Definitely got to have it since it is part of the set! At least I can get away with snagging myself one because it is NOT a flashlight, but rather an "accessory" - in case the wifey wants to get picky. lol


----------



## zenbeam (May 31, 2012)

madecov said:


> Guess what this might be
> http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/madecov/7G93-2.jpg[/IMG]"]http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a2/madecov/7G93-2.jpg
> 
> [COLOR=blue]
> ...


----------



## Blitzwing (May 31, 2012)

Must......resist......


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 31, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> @ madecov -
> Took the liberty of resizing your photo and popping it back up here. Hope it's alright. I kind of wanted to see it again.



Yeah, its so tempting to buy! Not to be the devil's advocate but I read in the other forum (budgetlightforums) that the 50 bucks difference between this one and the TN31 might be the deal breaker here. Why?

For 50 bucks more you get:
1. Bigger head / reflector
2. Possibly better throw at over 700m
3. more modes (such as moonlight, etc.)
4. uses better aluminum
5. square threads

Not that I dont like Crelant okay? I own several Crelant lights and still buy them. Just thought i'd inject this to cover all angles regarding this new 7G9 light. 

Maybe a better price point will make the deal sweeter?  (hint, hint!)


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 31, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> This just looks so.... scientific! lol
> 
> 
> What percentage in more throw distance is this expected to produce?
> ...



It actually reminds me of the headlamps of some mercedes benz's. (i mean the dome of the aspheric lens) Looks bad ***! When i get mine, i will keep it on the 7G5 coz i have other thrower lights to do the spill when needed. Can't wait to compare it with the Dereelight Aspheric!


----------



## roadkill1109 (May 31, 2012)

madecov said:


> [/IMG]



This is like a Led Lenser head on steroids!


----------



## Tiresius (May 31, 2012)

Did you guys get your head yet or is it still pending on order? If so, how much did it cost as the whole light unit itself?


----------



## Tiresius (May 31, 2012)

Anyone got the lux readings with the aspheric head and 2x18350 battery? I'm guessing it'll put out about 80-120k lux @ 1m.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 1, 2012)

here are the beamshots, courtesy of Hank from Int'l Outdoor:


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 1, 2012)

Tiresius said:


> Did you guys get your head yet or is it still pending on order? If so, how much did it cost as the whole light unit itself?



they just shipped it out from China today. Might take a few days.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 1, 2012)

Tiresius said:


> Anyone got the lux readings with the aspheric head and 2x18350 battery? I'm guessing it'll put out about 80-120k lux @ 1m.



who knows, might be a dereelight beater.  heheh one can only hope! hahaha


----------



## madecov (Jun 1, 2012)

Holy crap, those throw images are pretty wild.

Now I'm getting excited


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 1, 2012)

Just WOW! @ the aspheric beam shots!

@ madecov - please try to keep at least one of those from flying off the shelves too fast!  I'll be ready whenever they arrive... lol.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 1, 2012)

The Deerelight w/EZ900 puts out ~300 lumens IIRC.

The Crealant 7G5 V2 puts out 850 Lumens.

My Deerelight with aspheric head can project a very tight LED shaped beam of light onto targets ~ 800 M away.

Depending on the way the Crelant's Aspheric collimates the beam, it could have the potential to blow the doors off of the Deerelight. It could also have the potential to just make the beam projected larger/cover more target area, etc...which in most ways, would be more useful.

Considering the Crelant is ~ $87 or so, and the collimator is ~ $39, that would be less total than the Deerelight IIRC, and an amazing bang for the buck for a thrower...*ESPECIALLY considering that that really gives you TWO lights, with two different beams...and you just use the one that works for you that night, etc.*


----------



## Kevinkw1 (Jun 1, 2012)

I just ordered both! I didnt have a thrower, and I felt kinda weird not having one. I think for the price of the light and the collimating, it really is a bargain!


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Jun 1, 2012)

I ended up taking the tailcap switch apart and it seem to fix the problem or at least in the meantime. But that's 2 Crelant 7G5's like I said that have acted up. The lights were brand spanking new, too. I didn't buy them used. So if their lights are going to do that new, I have to hesitate on buying more.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 1, 2012)

How much is it? 

It does look good with the extension tube, which isnt always the case with many other lights that look stupid with their extension tubes!


----------



## Kevinkw1 (Jun 1, 2012)

HighlanderNorth said:


> How much is it?
> 
> It does look good with the extension tube, which isnt always the case with many other lights that look stupid with their extension tubes!



$87 for the light and $34 for the extra aspherical lens! Free postage worldwide!


----------



## rufus001 (Jun 1, 2012)

Kevinkw1 said:


> $87 for the light and $34 for the extra aspherical lens! Free postage worldwide!


$87??? I thought they were $90.


----------



## dajabec (Jun 1, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> The Deerelight w/EZ900 puts out ~300 lumens IIRC.
> 
> The Crealant 7G5 V2 puts out 850 Lumens.
> 
> ...



You know you can put an xml drop-in in the dbs also. They use the ez900 because it throws better than an xml.


----------



## madecov (Jun 1, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> The Deerelight w/EZ900 puts out ~300 lumens IIRC.
> 
> The Crealant 7G5 V2 puts out 850 Lumens.
> 
> ...



Actually *FOUR* lights

1x18650 with reflector
1x18650 with Aspheric
2x18650 with reflector
2x18650 with Aspheric


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 1, 2012)

rufus001 said:


> $87??? I thought they were $90.



md-lightsource dot com has 'em at $87. Every little bit helps!

I got my 7G5-V2 there for that. No complaints!


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 2, 2012)

I am thinking of buying another 7G5 V2 with aspheric and moding with a EZ900 R2 changing the driver to 1.6A


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 3, 2012)

I saw somewhere recently that the Collimator Head only fits 7G5 V2 of the Crelant series.

Please feel free to correct me if you don't agree and can back up your findings.

The link is on another Forum but I can't link to it can I?

PM me for the address it is on and do with it what you like.

There is also mention in the following CPF thread.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...8650)-Thrower-Review-RUNTIMES-VIDEO-BEAMSHOTS


Extract from thread.

*Sadly, screw threads are no longer square-cut or anodized for tailcap lock-out.




Triangular threads seem of good quality, though.

The Collimator Head will not fit onto the threads used in the first model.
*


----------



## madecov (Jun 3, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> I saw somewhere recently that the Collimator Head only fits 7G5 V2 of the Crelant series.
> 
> Please feel free to correct me if you don't agree and can back up your findings.
> 
> ...



that is my understanding. The threads on the V1 are different than the V2 and the markinhs on the new head indicate it was designed to only fit the V2


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't see any problem with a manufacturer making an accessory that works with their latest models and is not backward compatible. It's the general nature of business and technological progress.


----------



## madecov (Jun 3, 2012)

You mean my 1974 Toyota Carburetor won't fit my 2011 Toyota ? Guess I'll have to go onto the car forums and complain. LOL


----------



## cccpull (Jun 3, 2012)

Come on guys, that's more like the carburetor on my 2010 Toyota won't fit the 2011 model.
Changing the threads wasn't necessarily progress.
Manufacturers do make things backward compatible so the customer can update/upgrade on his own.
In this case they would have had to make the aspheric head with 2 different thread types, which wouldn't make sense if the upgraded models previous version is being discontinued.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 3, 2012)

LOL

Suckers!

I have FIRE. It burns old wood AND the "New Wood" too. Its backwards compatible!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 3, 2012)

and now the waiting game ensues...


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 3, 2012)

wouldnt it have looked better with an SS Bezel on the Collimator head to protect it from drops and bumps?


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 3, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> wouldnt it have looked better with an SS Bezel on the Collimator head to protect it from drops and bumps?



The pic might be misleading...but it LOOKS like the hood/bezel does protrude further out than the glass lens does.

The holes in the hood for example seem to show the lens as being tucked in.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 3, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> The pic might be misleading...but it LOOKS like the hood/bezel does protrude further out than the glass lens does.
> 
> The holes in the hood for example seem to show the lens as being tucked in.



Yeah the hood does protrude further than the lens, i just was hoping it was SS coz that's the same issue with my dereelight, no SS to protect the bezel which protects the lens, so when it drops on its head, a nasty looking gash on the bezel will greet you every time you use the light.


----------



## cccpull (Jun 3, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> Suckers!
> 
> I have FIRE. It burns old wood AND the "New Wood" too. Its backwards compatible!



DAYUM, you got them all !!!


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 4, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> I don't see any problem with a manufacturer making an accessory that works with their latest models and is not backward compatible. It's the general nature of business and technological progress.



So now I am getting bullied around especially by *certain CPFers *because I make a general warning for people not to buy the Collimator Head who may not know the facts about the thread issue and have a 7G5.

Some people may just order the Collimator without researching the compatibility issues.

That is what I thought this Forum was all about, distributing correct and useful information so they don't get burn't with purchases they may accidentally make.

Take up the issue with *Selfbuilt*, he wrote the review.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...8650)-Thrower-Review-RUNTIMES-VIDEO-BEAMSHOTS

His quote says as below.

*Sadly, screw threads are no longer square-cut or anodized for tailcap lock-out. :sigh: Triangular threads seem of good quality, though.*

Last time I was in my Engineering class triangular threads did not mate with square threads.


----------



## Norm (Jun 4, 2012)

cccpull said:


> Come on guys, that's more like the carburetor on my 2010 Toyota won't fit the 2011 model.
> Changing the threads wasn't necessarily progress.
> Manufacturers do make things backward compatible so the customer can update/upgrade on his own.
> In this case they would have had to make the aspheric head with 2 different thread types, which wouldn't make sense if the upgraded models previous version is being discontinued.



There may be other reasons why the head has been deliberately made incompatable, it may not work correctly on the 7GS. 

Norm


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 4, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> So now I am getting bullied around especially by *certain CPFers *because I make a general warning for people not to buy the Collimator Head who may not know the facts about the thread issue and have a 7G5.
> 
> Some people may just order the Collimator without researching the compatibility issues.
> 
> ...



No intent to bully at all. As with any text based communications, it can be difficult to know intent without inflection. I thought perhaps that you were complaining about the lack of compatibility and I was just expressing another viewpoint. Had your original reply stated that it was a "notice to those with the original version 7G5..." then I would have better understood your intention. At any rate, no bullying intended or implied. Hope all is well. 

Cheers.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 4, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> So now I am getting bullied around especially by *certain CPFers *because I make a general warning for people not to buy the Collimator Head who may not know the facts about the thread issue and have a 7G5.
> 
> Some people may just order the Collimator without researching the compatibility issues.
> 
> ...



au contraire, you're making this 'issue' out to be a huge deal. it's not even a big deal at all.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 4, 2012)

LOL

Ad libbing maybe, a bit of ribbing, maybe...but bullying, no way. There was nothing PERSONAL in the posts...the IDEA was the joke, playing with the concept of backward compatibility, not calling the person who espoused it a doo doo head.



I'm 100% SURE that nothing personal was meant...no one even dislikes you. We might even pick you first when we chose up sides for flashlight tag.



If you re-read the thread, you'll notice that the ACTUAL responses were to ZENBEAM's comments, not yours BTW, just in case there's any doubts left. (And HIS comment was not in conflict with yours either, just an expression that HE was understanding of a maker not keeping new products backwards compatible...hardly a bullying comment)

So Zenbeam can play flashlight tag with us too....its all good.

---------------------


I'm expecting my spiffy new aspheric head sometime next week, which means I'll get to go out and play with it the weekend after if the weather stops being a dood doo head (It won't stop raining at night here...).

I'll see if there's a way to get the bezel off/swap on a SS one, etc.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 4, 2012)

Norm said:


> There may be other reasons why the head has been deliberately made incompatable, it may not work correctly on the 7GS.


I don't think so. It comes down to a very simple fact - the entire physical build of the light changed from V1 to V2. As I indicated in my 7G5-V2 review, it's like a whole new factory built the light, except for the reflector and circuit. Physically, the two lights are no more alike than any two different makers. 

In other words, it not just the screw thread style that has changed (i.e. triangular or square), or the thread thickness and number (which are indeed completely different at all interfaces in the light) - the overall width of the battery tube and head are completely different now. This is a lot more than a threading change - it is a whole different physical build. There is no possible way to build a head that could screw on to both bodies.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 4, 2012)

selfbuilt said:


> I don't think so. It comes down to a very simple fact - the entire physical build of the light changed from V1 to V2. As I indicated in my 7G5-V2 review, it's like a whole new factory built the light, except for the reflector and circuit. Physically, the two lights are no more alike than any two different makers.
> 
> In other words, it not just the screw thread style that has changed (i.e. triangular or square), or the thread thickness and number (which are indeed completely different at all interfaces in the light) - the overall width of the battery tube and head are completely different now. This is a lot more than a threading change - it is a whole different physical build. There is no possible way to build a head that could screw on to both bodies.



LOL

I thought we knew this, hence Madecov's joke about the carb from his '74 fitting his 2011? (Same model NAME, different car completely, etc...)




Anyway - As the title of this thread proclaims, people should prepare to want the Crelant 7G5 V2 and if they like/want an aspheric...the aspheric head for it, and, my head's ordered already, and when it arrives sometime next week, I'm jonsing to get some fresh beam shots if it would just stop raining!


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 4, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> So Zenbeam can play flashlight tag with us too....its all good.



I'll be ready to play once I get my new Collimator Head.


----------



## JudasD (Jun 4, 2012)

Please don't let this thread fall prey to Godwin's Rule. I really want to see the outcome of the aspheric head once folks start to receive them in the mail.

JD


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 4, 2012)

JudasD said:


> Please don't let this thread fall prey to Godwin's Rule. I really want to see the outcome of the aspheric head once folks start to receive them in the mail.
> 
> JD



Godwins Rule? LOL We're not even Close to mentioning the parties necessary to go that route. We're all set to go play flashlight tag...not Godwin Tag


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Jun 4, 2012)

Anybody else having mode issues with their Crelant flashlights?


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 4, 2012)

My 7G5 V2 works fine. I am currently using it with 2 x 18350 AW IMR cells. I like the shorter configuration, as I have plenty of big throwers.

What problems are you having. Perhaps we can help.


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS (Jun 4, 2012)

Well I may have fixed it. Time will tell. I took the switch apart. It hasn't done it since. But it just started going bezerk one nite last week. I couldn't get it to stop. It was like flashing through modes or stuck on strobe. This is the 2nd one that I had that did this. I had Xtar 2600mah protected batteries in it. I switched them out with Trustfire flame 2400mah protected batteries and it did the same thing. Then it powered off and I couldn't get it to come on. So I took the switch apart and it worked. But I have my doubts that it is fixed permanently. I know a guy that has the 7G5 V2 and his has went nuts a few times like this as well. Crelant knows about the mode issues. I wonder how many Crelants are like this.


----------



## af112566 (Jun 4, 2012)

mine has worked perfectly.though i havnt used it alot yet.


----------



## Tiresius (Jun 4, 2012)

Has this light is starting to become a leggo? I'm wondering, 

Really, guys. I'm still scratching my head because one of the photos shown has an outer lens shielding the aspheric lens. Could that be an issue with dust coming from the cut-out holes on the bezels? We can't clean it thoroughly?

Has anyone heard from madecov? Haven't seen his site ready for ordering yet. There is Hank's site but I'd like to support my locals first.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha! So excited to receive our orders!  Photos bro's when you receive yours!


----------



## Tiresius (Jun 5, 2012)

I forgot to ask...Did anyone de-dome their crelant yet? I'd like to see what it's like to de-dome the XML and slap an apheric behind it. Yes, the lumens will drop but the lux increases at least 20%. I've successfully de-domed my old XML P60 dropin and that sucker is a lot brighter with a tighter beam. But it was rated at 200+ lumens to begin with. This is when the XML's first came out, running at low amps.

Too bad, it doesn't last long after the dome is removed. It died 2 months afterwards


----------



## rufus001 (Jun 5, 2012)

madecov said:


> Delivery is scheduled for Friday per tracking from the Factory. late Friday night it will go live



Mine's due on Wednesday or Thursday.  Finally being an Aussie is starting to have some benefits!!! Apart from the whole living in the best country in the world thing of course.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 5, 2012)

hahaha! benefits of it not having to cross the pacific ocean! hehe you'll probably have the pictures up faster than the lot of us, mate!


----------



## Kevinkw1 (Jun 5, 2012)

rufus001 said:


> Mine's due on Wednesday or Thursday.  Finally being an Aussie is starting to have some benefits!!! Apart from the whole living in the best country in the world thing of course.




Amen to that rufus! :laughing: I only ordered mine recently, so will have to wait a lil longer than you!


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 5, 2012)

madecov said:


> Delivery is scheduled for Friday per tracking from the Factory. late Friday night it will go live



The 7G9 or the Collimator Head? Or both?


----------



## madecov (Jun 5, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> The 7G9 or the Collimator Head? Or both?



7G9
Collimator
V9T6
7G5v2

All of them LOL:laughing:


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 5, 2012)

madecov said:


> 7G9
> Collimator
> V9T6
> 7G5v2
> ...



Nice!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 5, 2012)

madecov said:


> 7G9
> Collimator
> V9T6
> 7G5v2
> ...



Didnt get any V8's?  Been itching to pull the trigger on that one.


----------



## rufus001 (Jun 6, 2012)

First!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing:

Please note these readings were taken at 6 metres as it is daylight here and that was the maximum room I had. But converted to 1M of course!



TN31110K663M7G963K500M7G548K438M7G5 COLL89K596MDereelight NightMaster92K607M









For those disappointed with the lux please note the hotspot is bigger than the Dereelight.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 7, 2012)

rufus001 said:


> First!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing:
> 
> Please note these readings were taken at 6 metres as it is daylight here and that was the maximum room I had. But converted to 1M of course!
> 
> ...



Wow! Congrats! First dibs on the light and collimator head! 

The lux figures are just as suspected. It wont be breaking any throw records, but definitely a big improvement over the default with the reflector. How is the build quality of both the light and the collimator head?


----------



## Blitzwing (Jun 7, 2012)

That's VERY impressive for a hotspot that size.


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 7, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> Wow! Congrats! First dibs on the light and collimator head!
> 
> The lux figures are just as suspected. It wont be breaking any throw records, but definitely a big improvement over the default with the reflector. How is the build quality of both the light and the collimator head?



I have both the TN31 and the Dereelight Aspheric and they are great throwers the TN31 being more useful overall with the added spill.

I am trying to get myself to buy the Crelant 7G5 V2 and collimator, but over here Crelant have had so many bugs I feel I will have to wait for more reviews about reliability issues with the Crelant. 

I like the bigger hotspot on the Crelant collimator.

I have to hold my Dereelight very still to keep on target as it is quite a narow throw.

It really needs to be on a tripod or rifle to use it properly.

I like my TN31 with plenty of throw and a magnetic ring that takes the the 6 levels of light output down from around 1147 lumens to moonlight mode if need be and variable frequency strobe as well.

I can still put the TN31 in my jeans back pocket although you will know it is there.

Let us know how the reliability etc of the Crelant goes, hope you have much fun with it!!

Does the Collimator Head make it much more heavier?


Good work!!


----------



## rufus001 (Jun 7, 2012)

The Collimater Head does add on a bit of weight. Maybe 120g. But it's not a big deal. Build quality seems quite good. Way better than the Dry I got at the same time! You really notice the much bigger hotspot. It makes it useful at a greater range of distances.


----------



## Tiresius (Jun 7, 2012)

My guess was right  I said 80-120k lux @ 1m...I had a feeling it wouldn't pass 100k. For such a big die, it's hard to push that far even with the few hundred lumens more. Nonetheless, it has more useable light at greater distance--something better than a pencil beam of light that can go miles away.


----------



## Tiresius (Jun 7, 2012)

rufus001 said:


> First!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing:
> 
> Please note these readings were taken at 6 metres as it is daylight here and that was the maximum room I had. But converted to 1M of course!
> 
> ...



Can you put pictures of the light mounted with the head and detailed pictures of the head please? I'm dying to get me one. I'd love to see the beamshots later tonight when you have them readily available.


----------



## SCEMan (Jun 7, 2012)

Very impressive. I assume you have an EZ900 1.5A pill in the DBS ASP. I wonder how much, if any difference a 2.1A pill would make? I swapped my 1.5A driver for a 2.1A but now have no way to compare the two. 

Nice to see what the 7G5 v2 Collimater can do. Good work!


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 7, 2012)

Rufus, great job!

:bow:



I was assuming the larger die was going to throw less than the wee 900 pill in the Deerelight, but was hoping the throw would be similar in range, but with a larger more useful hot spot. 850 lumens vs ~ 300 lumens should do SOMETHING 

What your pic seems to be showing is a hot spot about 4x the size of the Deerelight's...what I would consider its primary competition in that size/price range/niche.

If the range is even close, that's an incredible thrower. My collimator head probably won't get here till next week sometime, but I'm jonsing to get some Deerelight Aspheric vs 7G5 V2 Aspheric beam shots done at range.




The 6M Lux shots might be too short to catch the beam convergence, etc...and the #'s might be a little low. If all of them are equally shorted on convergence, its still relative...if some needed more distance than others, than those might be lower than they should be proportionally. For example, the TN31 might have needed more like 10 M or more to really catch all the lumen juice, etc.


----------



## JudasD (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anyone know the diameter of the Crelant Asph lens? Just trying to get an idea of what they use compared to the few lenses that i already have from DX.

Thanks,
JD


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 7, 2012)

I am waiting for my collimator head to arrive. If a try a EZ900, then the hotspot might be too small. Perhaps a EZ1000 die is in order. I should achieve 250k lux


----------



## rufus001 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry guys but this is the best I can do with my sad little iphone camera. I guess a decent camera is next on my wishlist.


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks sort of like a tactical dinner bell (being on a dinner table for the photos adds to the effect).


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 8, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> Looks sort of like a tactical dinner bell (being on a dinner table for the photos adds to the effect).



:laughing: No trouble getting the kids to come to dinner when you start swinging that!


----------



## Luminater (Jun 8, 2012)

rufus001, could you measure diameter of the Collimator lens is?
Thanks


----------



## madecov (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks more like a WWII German grenade.


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 8, 2012)

madecov said:


> Looks more like a WWII German grenade.



That's right! I knew it reminded me of something else. :thinking: 

Good call!

 Stielhandgranate


----------



## Tiresius (Jun 8, 2012)

Luminater said:


> rufus001, could you measure diameter of the Collimator lens is?
> Thanks



Kinda hard to measure the diameter of the lens since you're not allowed to pull apart the head unit. It'll miss-calibrate the lens. The safest way is to measure the diameter of the bezel from the inside and give it a 1mm gap to both sides.


----------



## Tiresius (Jun 8, 2012)

rufus001 said:


> Sorry guys but this is the best I can do with my sad little iphone camera. I guess a decent camera is next on my wishlist.



This is the photo I was looking forward. There is an outer lens to protect the aspheric lens? Looks like a standard lens, not AR coated?


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 8, 2012)

Lookie HERE - new toys!


----------



## Tiresius (Jun 8, 2012)

Already placed an order  I hope it'll arrive by Tuesday and not Wednesday LOL!!!


----------



## rufus001 (Jun 8, 2012)

Luminater said:


> rufus001, could you measure diameter of the Collimator lens is?
> Thanks








60.88 MM for whatever it is the photo shows I measured. :laughing:


----------



## JudasD (Jun 8, 2012)

That 60mm looks like it is on the inside edge of the bezel. There would need to be a bit of lens under the bezel to keep it in place. I wonder if this is the exact same 65mm lens from DX?

JD


----------



## Luminater (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks rufus,

That aspheric lens is about 65mm+-

I have three size of aspheric lenses in 65mm class.
65mm car xenon , 66mm (DX V1) , and 67mm (DX V2)


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 9, 2012)

And when it's not busy throwing light as far as the eye can see, it makes a great ambient light source and decorative tabletop piece!







Got mine today and am attempting to patiently await nightfall!





(the collimator head came in a sealed plastic bag - removed prior to this shot)

It appears to be very solidly built, has some heft - enough to feel like quality and not a hindrance. I like the white plastic threaded "cork" that you can screw into your other head when you remove it to use the Collimator Head (and vice versa) - helps keep unwanted crap from getting onto the threads and into the reflector and lens areas, etc. 

Why did I buy one? Mainly to "complete the package" offered in owning the Crelant 7G5 V2 - so that it can become so many different types of lights depending on mood or need. I also bought it for the sheer novelty of being able to throw that Crelant beam ever further than its already seemingly unreal distance! And truly nothing more in my case. In my case, I have no shame in admitting that its for the wow factor - and because it can be done without costing an arm and a leg, and yet with solid quality as well. 

I'll have more to say about this very interesting add on later for sure. Just thought I'd share some more photos in the meantime!


----------



## madecov (Jun 9, 2012)

ZEN,
It was good seeing you again. Sorry we could't play with more toys. Had to take she who must be obeyed out.


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 9, 2012)

madecov said:


> ZEN,
> It was good seeing you again. Sorry we could't play with more toys. Had to take she who must be obeyed out.



I have my own honey-do list! I completely understand.... lol

Good seeing you again too... let me know when you are going to visit Bear Creek again. While this collimator head is producing amazing results in my neighborhood, I have too many streetlights and not enough straightaways from my house to really see what this thing can do! But I like what I see so far!


----------



## madecov (Jun 9, 2012)

zenbeam said:


> I have my own honey-do list! I completely understand.... lol
> 
> Good seeing you again too... let me know when you are going to visit Bear Creek again. While this collimator head is producing amazing results in my neighborhood, I have too many streetlights and not enough straightaways from my house to really see what this thing can do! But I like what I see so far!



You mean the street isn't long enough to see how far the beam goes ??


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 10, 2012)

madecov said:


> You mean the street isn't long enough to see how far the beam goes ??



Right! lol

I did go back outside again last night - after things had become even darker (have to wait forever for true night in these summers!).

I found myself even more impressed with this Collimator Head! Apparently I had gone outside earlier while there was still a fair amount of residual sunlight. This time it was like Woah! 

I took aim at the water tower just outside my neighborhood - a few blocks away - and this thing painted that telltale square beam across the whole face of the bulb-shaped top of the tower. Not just illumination, but a very clearly visible beam image! And when I hit some trees with this thing at about 50 yards, you might as well be standing right next to them!

And when you aim this thing straight up into the night sky - it produces such an amazingly long and highly visible beam (maybe in part due to the atmospherics, but I think mainly due to its kick butt power!)! You could guide in small aircraft with this thing. 

And I haven't even tried the 7G5 V2 in the two battery configuration yet... much less with the Collimator Head! Plenty of fun to be had yet still!


----------



## JudasD (Jun 10, 2012)

I would really like to snag a 7G5. The only thing stopping me is that the low mode is actually very high. It's one of the reasons why i dont use my TM11 much anymore; it's low mode is 200 lumens. Sometimes it can be too many lumens. The TK70 has a 20 lumen low. Super high power with a nice low lumen when you need it. I wish the 7G5 had a 20 lumen low. That is nice low mode for a power light. 

JD


----------



## Tiresius (Jun 10, 2012)

JudasD said:


> I would really like to snag a 7G5. The only thing stopping me is that the low mode is actually very high. It's one of the reasons why i dont use my TM11 much anymore; it's low mode is 200 lumens. Sometimes it can be too many lumens. The TK70 has a 20 lumen low. Super high power with a nice low lumen when you need it. I wish the 7G5 had a 20 lumen low. That is nice low mode for a power light.
> 
> JD



These light aren't supposed to be for that bump in the night walk or close-up usage. They're designed for long range searching. Or maybe you'd just want to impress someone


----------



## Tiresius (Jun 10, 2012)

How about some beam shots, zen? Mines is coming in Wednesday the latest. I'm gonna post some photos once I get them. Though, don't expect the images to be top notch...I'm no camera whiz.


----------



## madecov (Jun 10, 2012)

JudasD said:


> I would really like to snag a 7G5. The only thing stopping me is that the low mode is actually very high. It's one of the reasons why i dont use my TM11 much anymore; it's low mode is 200 lumens. Sometimes it can be too many lumens. The TK70 has a 20 lumen low. Super high power with a nice low lumen when you need it. I wish the 7G5 had a 20 lumen low. That is nice low mode for a power light.
> 
> JD



Crelant is marketing to a different group. The "_not so low_" mode is actually very useful for Law Enforcement & Military. It's just about right for vehicle searches and building clearance. I have used mine for yard to yard searches and clearing large buildings. Lower output that some folks want is better for "civilian" type of use. No real reason to have a head designed for throw and not give it enough juice to actually do it.


----------



## Diablo_331 (Jun 10, 2012)

My modded 7G5 v2 has a nice moonlight mode which I do use often.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 10, 2012)

JudasD said:


> I would really like to snag a 7G5. The only thing stopping me is that the low mode is actually very high. It's one of the reasons why i dont use my TM11 much anymore; it's low mode is 200 lumens. Sometimes it can be too many lumens. The TK70 has a 20 lumen low. Super high power with a nice low lumen when you need it. I wish the 7G5 had a 20 lumen low. That is nice low mode for a power light.
> 
> JD



Low lows on a super throw beam pattern just give a very small dim circle of light that's typically too small to be useful.

I'd much prefer to have a 4" SC600 in my pocket along with a dedicated thrower, if I NEEDED a close-up floody light to navigate/read a map, not trip on a trail...than to try to use a dedicated thrower to perform both functions.

Sure, if you HAD to, you could drive a screw into the wood with a hammer, but just also having a screw driver makes everything work better.


----------



## melty (Jun 10, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Sure, if you HAD to, you could drive a screw into the wood with a hammer, but just also having a screw driver makes everything work better.



Do you have your PhD in analogies?


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 10, 2012)

melty said:


> Do you have your PhD in analogies?




LOL

I do tend to use analogies the way other people use emoticons.


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 10, 2012)

Tiresius said:


> How about some beam shots, zen? Mines is coming in Wednesday the latest. I'm gonna post some photos once I get them. Though, don't expect the images to be top notch...I'm no camera whiz.



I have two somewhat decent, but still not SLR quality digital cameras and I've never tried any night shots with them - much less beam shots. But I sure would like to show a shot of that water tower lit up! If I don't get around to experimenting with a shot or two tonight, I will give it a go tomorrow night. If all goes well, I'll still have something posted up before Wednesday. One of the cameras should manage the job, just not sure yet.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 10, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Low lows on a super throw beam pattern just give a very small dim circle of light that's typically too small to be useful.
> 
> I'd much prefer to have a 4" SC600 in my pocket along with a dedicated thrower, if I NEEDED a close-up floody light to navigate/read a map, not trip on a trail...than to try to use a dedicated thrower to perform both functions.
> 
> Sure, if you HAD to, you could drive a screw into the wood with a hammer, but just also having a screw driver makes everything work better.



+1 to this. The 7G5 was designed to throw, so naturally the lower mode can still throw well, it is there for added runtime. It was never designed for up close work. As most flashaholics will agree, you'd have a 2nd light for those purposes. 

Anyhows, Thrunite has come up with a solution for that, the TN31 has a low low mode and other modes for 50 bucks more than the 7G9. Check out a few posts earlier for what you get with 50 bucks more. 

I got the Collimator head, but as for the 7G9, hmmm... im trying hard not to justify the additional 50 bucks, which is very tempting considering what you get extra. 



[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tiresius (Jun 10, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> I got the Collimator head, but as for the 7G9, hmmm... im trying hard not to justify the additional 50 bucks, which is very tempting considering what you get extra.


[/QUOTE]

Beamshots plz


----------



## zenbeam (Jun 10, 2012)

Okay, just took a couple of beam shots. I still could have waited a tad longer for darker darkness, but my camera is only going to do "so so" in night shots anyway. So I apologize for the poor quality of these shots. I also did them holding a flashlight in one hand and the camera in the other... lol. 

The first shot is the infamous water tower "divining rod of light" I keep talking about. It is such a large water tower that it is difficult to tell in the shot just how far away it really is. So I captured a satellite shot and used Microsoft Paint to show the exact line up of the shot. 

The "square" beam pattern is even more pronounced once it gets a tad darker out. 





And here is the satellite image depicting just how far the water tower is.





This is just shining up at a tree top about a half block away.
Just showing some beam characteristics.





And this is just from the end of the driveway up to near the top of my house.
Again, just to show some beam characteristics, not distance.





So, for lack of anything much else at the moment... there we are. 

But I am sure once this Collimator Head lands in some more hands, the more professional beam shots will be forthcoming. 

EDIT: Forgot to mention these were done with the 1x18650 configuration.


----------



## JudasD (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm not sure i understand the reasoning for carrying a second flashlight just because the 7G5 has no low output mode. If i had to grab a second flashlight every time i grabbed the 7G5, then i would just grab something that has a low and can throw in the first place. There are many out there. The Sunwayman T40CS for example; throws great and has a 20 lumen low. I think it would be very easy for Crelant to have added a low-ish mode. I would already own one if it did. The low mode is the only thing keeping me on the fence about this light. 

JD


----------



## hahoo (Jun 11, 2012)

JudasD said:


> I'm not sure i understand the reasoning for carrying a second flashlight just because the 7G5 has no low output mode. If i had to grab a second flashlight every time i grabbed the 7G5, then i would just grab something that has a low and can throw in the first place. There are many out there. The Sunwayman T40CS for example; throws great and has a 20 lumen low. I think it would be very easy for Crelant to have added a low-ish mode. I would already own one if it did. The low mode is the only thing keeping me on the fence about this light.
> 
> JD



agreed....it would be nice........


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 11, 2012)

To each his own really. I EDC at least 4 lights at a time, so I always have a backup of my backup of my backup. 

When i take the 7G5 for a spin, i have a smaller one around just in case. (Quark, SWM, Lumintop, Jetbeam, etc etc)

For the price of the Sunwayman T40CS, you'd be better off getting a TN31 which is a better thrower, higher output and has lower lows. Plus the mode selection is sliding ring like the Sunwaymans. 

It's actually just about 50 bucks more than the 7G9 which, for what it can do, might be a better bang for buck. IMHO of course.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Jun 11, 2012)

JudasD said:


> I'm not sure i understand the reasoning for carrying a second flashlight just because the 7G5 has no low output mode. If i had to grab a second flashlight every time i grabbed the 7G5, then i would just grab something that has a low and can throw in the first place. There are many out there. The Sunwayman T40CS for example; throws great and has a 20 lumen low. I think it would be very easy for Crelant to have added a low-ish mode. I would already own one if it did. The low mode is the only thing keeping me on the fence about this light.
> 
> JD



I can't speak for everyone else, but for me the reason would not be that it has no low output mode, but that it has no flood output mode. For close-up work, I don't want a super-bright spot in a super-small area, I want the whole area evenly lit. It also happens to be that close-up work is the only time I need a low output. When looking at things far off, I need throw and I need bright. When working close, I need dim and floody. That's the reason I often carry two lights.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 11, 2012)

Bigmac_79 said:


> I can't speak for everyone else, but for me the reason would not be that it has no low output mode, but that it has no flood output mode. For close-up work, I don't want a super-bright spot in a super-small area, I want the whole area evenly lit. It also happens to be that close-up work is the only time I need a low output. When looking at things far off, I need throw and I need bright. When working close, I need dim and floody. That's the reason I often carry two lights.









JudasD said:


> I'm not sure i understand the reasoning for carrying a second flashlight just because the 7G5 has no low output mode. If i had to grab a second flashlight every time i grabbed the 7G5, then i would just grab something that has a low and can throw in the first place. There are many out there. The Sunwayman T40CS for example; throws great and has a 20 lumen low. I think it would be very easy for Crelant to have added a low-ish mode. I would already own one if it did. The low mode is the only thing keeping me on the fence about this light.
> 
> JD






Those are not the same as far as "throw" though.

If you feel the T40CS "throws Great", then you don't need something that throws further than it...you are already equipped with a light that does what you need it to.

If you NEED something that OUT-throws the T40CS, then you can't grab the T40CS and see what you'd see with the other light that throws FURTHER.

Also, When TurboBB reviewed the T40CS, he specifically pointed out that depite its 20 L low, the small beam size made it a POOR CHOICE for close up/talking a walk type duty.



The reason for that is always the same...LUMENS ARE A LOUSY INDICATOR OF BEAM USEFULNESS.

and

A light designed for THROW, such as the T40CS, which IS a good thrower, is going to "throw" the same SMALL circle of light as a SMALL patch of light onto a nearby surface.

This makes close work more like trying to see what you are doing/where you are going like trying to see through a paper towel tube...tunnel vision.


So 20 lumen tunnel vision is still tunnel vision.

If all you've KNOWN are tunnel vision lights, well, sure, you can't imagine seeing more at a time...and you tend to focus on lumens...and associate a "number" with a "brightness", etc.

But if you get used to floody lights, and how much BETTER they work for close up work...you will never want tunnel vision again. Before that, you might not even know you were limited to tunnel vision, as to you, that's what a flashlight beam looks like.


Anyway, THAT'S why a second floody light is a LOT better to see things close up than a "weakened" thrower beam....the flood light is simply the right tool for the job...so you can drive the screw in with the screw driver, instead of trying to hammer the screw in with a throttled down thrower close up.





I added Bigmac's post as it said the same thing before I said it...as we are both tying to explain the same thing....except I got interrupted before hitting send.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 13, 2012)

My review of the Crelant Collimator head is now up in my 7G5 V2 review.

To make it easier, I have posted all the specifics on the Collimator head in post #58.

Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## JudasD (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks selfbuilt! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 13, 2012)

selfbuilt said:


> My review of the Crelant Collimator head is now up in my 7G5 V2 review.
> 
> To make it easier, I have posted all the specifics on the Collimator head in post #58.
> 
> Enjoy! :wave:



Thanks Bro! Been waiting for this!


----------



## selfbuilt (Jun 14, 2012)

FYI, I have updated my Collimator head review with disassembly pics and an analysis of the effect of the front lens. 

You can see the additional findings in post #70, or integrated into an updated post #58.

:wave:


----------



## Tiresius (Jun 14, 2012)

selfbuilt said:


> FYI, I have updated my Collimator head review with disassembly pics and an analysis of the effect of the front lens.
> 
> You can see the additional findings in post #70, or integrated into an updated post #58.
> 
> :wave:



Thanks...I've taken a look at it. You're right about getting right lux with aspherics. They each has their own distance for peak focal point. Can never get them all at the same distance.

Appreciate the review, selfbuilt.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 25, 2012)

Anybody else receive their collimator head yet?


----------



## JudasD (Jun 25, 2012)

i received the collimator head. Not my favorite light personally, but this thread piqued my interest enough to buy one. Live and learn LOL

JD


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 25, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> Anybody else receive their collimator head yet?



What concerns do you have over delivery?

I ordered my Collimator head from Hank at Int Outdoor store and got it in 3 days via DHL.

It throws a square shaft of light about double the size of my Dereelight DBS-T Aspheric EZ900 but my smaller DBS-T is still a little brighter than the Crelant Aspherical.

I think I will be using the Crelant 7G2 V2 without the head because Asphericals give me no spill to walk safetly at night.

Asphericals are in a different league of fun or rifle mounting or used in conjunction with a floodier light.

Asphericals may be able to stealthily follow a target once the bigger flood has found that target.



Cheers


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 26, 2012)

JudasD said:


> i received the collimator head. Not my favorite light personally, but this thread piqued my interest enough to buy one. Live and learn LOL
> 
> JD



Congrats! Well, yah, its not a light you will EDC, but its good to have one which can throw far. Good thing about it is its low price and relatively good quality.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> What concerns do you have over delivery?
> 
> I ordered my Collimator head from Hank at Int Outdoor store and got it in 3 days via DHL.
> 
> ...



Concerns? Well, my orders take about 10 to 15 working days via regular air mail. I receive a notice via post then have to run to the post office where a customs inspection person will look over the light. Luckily flashlights fall under the radar of taxable imports here.

I've been wanting to test it out against hte Dereelight Aspheric. For one the size difference is significant. If the guys at Crelant wanted to beat the Dereelight apheric, the lens would have to be a bit bigger to get a tighter beam, but that would make the head too big (which is big already)

I agree, Apherics are in a different league from regular lights with reflectors and shouldnt be compared to each other its like comparing apples to oranges. Imagine if all the big throwers like the SR90 had aspheric upgrades?


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 26, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> Concerns? Well, my orders take about 10 to 15 working days via regular air mail. I receive a notice via post then have to run to the post office where a customs inspection person will look over the light. Luckily flashlights fall under the radar of taxable imports here.
> 
> I've been wanting to test it out against hte Dereelight Aspheric. For one the size difference is significant. If the guys at Crelant wanted to beat the Dereelight apheric, the lens would have to be a bit bigger to get a tighter beam, but that would make the head too big (which is big already)
> 
> I agree, Apherics are in a different league from regular lights with reflectors and shouldnt be compared to each other its like comparing apples to oranges. Imagine if all the big throwers like the SR90 had aspheric upgrades?



An SR90 with an Aspheric Head would have to be ridiculously big in size.

It is ok to show someone what the Crelant can do with an Aspheric Head but really I could not see myself walking through the bush or anywhere for that matter without spill.

The Dereelight Aspheric is a "WOW" factor sort of thing but it should be used with other lights or rifle mounted with a scope.

The Crelant Aspheric image is at least twice the size of the Dereelight beam image but no brighter.

The Crelant 7G5 V2 already throws enough into the distance without the Aspheric Head and has good enough spill and that is how I will be using mine.

I still wish the strobe function of the Crelant was hidden and not part of the normal cycle of the modes!!

My favorite lights are still ITP EOS A3 Upgraded (3 light levels) for pocket use (EDC), the Klarus XT11 in my bag, Thrunite TN31 for serious lighting in my back pocket and then the biggies when really out in the middle of nowhere, the SR90 and TK70. 

You only need about 4 lights to do all the tasks from pocket EDC to lighting the darkness like day big time, it is just finding the right ones to fit each usage need that is an ongoing search.

I have found mine for now.

I never went for the Xtar S1 production version because I tried it out and you can't get quickly to another light level after it has been preset without ramping to find it.

That's why I like the TN31, instant access to a good selection of light levels from moonlight to 1147 lumens via the magnetic ring and shorter body that still fits in my back pocket unlike a TK70 or SR90.

What do I do with all of the lights I picked up in my search along the way?

They are all in aluminium attache cases with foam cutouts around them all.

At least they are safe from serious harm.



Cheers


----------



## JudasD (Jun 26, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> You only need about 4 lights to do all the tasks from pocket EDC to lighting the darkness like day big time, it is just finding the right ones to fit each usage need that is an ongoing search.



You only need 4 lights?!?! That is blasphemy talk around here!


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 26, 2012)

JudasD said:


> You only need 4 lights?!?! That is blasphemy talk around here!



LOL

Its also assuming that no one needs more lights than yourself.

For example, what if you need tactical UI for one aspect of your job, but a tactical UI would not be appropriate for another part?

What if you need one handed operation for one set of tasks, but would be better served by a control ring or other two handed UI for another?

What if you need a flood pattern for close up work, and a flood pattern for distant work, and also a throw pattern for distant work?

What if the distant work is best served by a wall of light, but you can't get enough light out at the distance you need if its handheld AND floody?

For example, lets say I need to search for survivors at ~ 400 yard ranges, perhaps along a river bank....I might perfer a TK70's floody beam at that range to cover more area at a time...over the SR90's tighter but brighter pattern.

If the same search has to reach 600 yards out, say across a ravine, or the river is wider, etc...I can't use the TK70, and I need the SR90's throw, even if the beam is smaller...at least it reaches.

If I need to take apart an HVAC system to look for evidence inside it, etc, I can't use the TK70 or SR90, I might want one light for general flood, and another to peer into small gaps w/o glaring on the surrounding parts, etc.

That's 4 lights right there, for a mere two tasks...and I didn't even get to what might work well on a pistol or AR15 or pump 12 ga, etc...

Or what might work to inspect a warehouse or rooms or a crawlspace, or to go camping or fishing.



So, to limit me to 4 lights is going to be - well, limiting. It would be IMPOSSIBLE for me to do as good a job with only 4 lights.

LOL - And we didn't even TOUCH on cell options or back-up purposes.




Telling a flashaholic to get by on a mere 4 light is like telling a mechanic that all he needs is 4 wrench sizes.



Now, of course, if you don't NEED lights, as in you just like them, and have only basic needs, sure, a single key chain light might suffice for real world duty...but everyone's needs are different. There is no magic number for lights, or wrenches, or sockets, etc.

If a mechanic could buy one adjustable wrench and do his job, he would not need one of those enormous tool chests...he has the tool chest because he knows he needs more wrenches, and, he knows that an adjustable wrench only works in some contexts.

:welcome:


----------



## JudasD (Jun 26, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Telling a flashaholic to get by on a mere 4 light is like telling a mechanic that all he needs is 4 wrench sizes.



You just had to bring tools into the conversation. Tools is the number 1 male fixation (if we keep our minds clean). Our better halves usually don't say much since we use these tools to fix stuff for them. LOL

Tools and flashlights....i will hang my head low in shame.

JD


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 26, 2012)

JudasD said:


> You just had to bring tools into the conversation. Tools is the number 1 male fixation (if we keep our minds clean). Our better halves usually don't say much since we use these tools to fix stuff for them. LOL
> 
> Tools and flashlights....i will hang my head low in shame.
> 
> JD



OK, we won't talk about guns or knives then either.


----------



## madecov (Jun 26, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> OK, we won't talk about guns or knives then either.



LOL, If I'm not buying lights, I am buying guns. If I can't afford the gun I get a knife, if I can't get a nice knife I buy a light, If I can't find a light I like ...........................


----------



## Oztorchfreak (Jun 26, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> Its also assuming that no one needs more lights than yourself.
> 
> ...




I bow to your reasoning oh wise one.

It all depends on horses for courses and then that depends on how many horses and how many courses you either have or need.

I already have enough lights to find homes for in my foam cut aluminium attache cases.

I should have said I only need 4 lights to get my jobs done.

If you either need or want more that is your financial decision.

But where do you start limiting the sheer volume of lights when you are a FLASHAHOLIC?

Long live my Thrunite TN31!!!!!



Cheers


----------



## JudasD (Jun 26, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> I should have said I only need 4 lights to get my jobs done.
> 
> If you either need or want more that is your financial decision.
> 
> ...



The answer is easy. Every flashaholic can figure out how many lights they either need or will eventually own by applying the simply equation N+1.

JD


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 26, 2012)

JudasD said:


> You only need 4 lights?!?! That is blasphemy talk around here!



Hahaha! I Agree! I'm close to 20 lights now.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> An SR90 with an Aspheric Head would have to be ridiculously big in size.
> It is ok to show someone what the Crelant can do with an Aspheric Head but really I could not see myself walking through the bush or anywhere for that matter without spill.
> The Dereelight Aspheric is a "WOW" factor sort of thing but it should be used with other lights or rifle mounted with a scope.
> The Crelant Aspheric image is at least twice the size of the Dereelight beam image but no brighter.
> ...



Yeah the SR90 Aspheric head would be extremely large.
For me, the Crelant Aspheric would be a nice support light to tag something that's just a bit out of range of reflector-based lights, but to use it primarily in duty, naah. Spill is just as important as the spot in the middle.
I'm still amazed at the dereelight aspheric for its size, it can throw like the big reflector-based boys.  It's really a must-have for flashaholics. 
Fortunately strobe has already been removed in the 7G9, it would have been better if it was hidden away like the other lights with two buttons, press and hold mode button for strobe. So it never gets in the way. Actually that's where the TN31 wins, because you set it to the mode you want, even before switching the light on! Now only if that light was sold cheaper! EGAD!
I think no flashlight collection is complete without at least 1 AAA backup light. I too own the iTP A3 Upgraded and it travels with me wherever I go. I just pop in a 10440 for 200+ lumens then i'm all set! 
With the price difference between the 7G9 and the TN31, i'd rather get a TN31.
One thing about our collection, is that we are prepared for for any possible scenario, up close work, far away, large fields middle of nowhere. Non-flashaholics would ask, "Do you really need that many flashlights?" we'd say "Yup!" 

For me i keep my lights in neoprene bags with those silicon dehumidifiers. I keep lithium ion batts in them so they are ready to go. For those lights that dont get used often, i check them once a month, test the battery, test the switches then back to storage. Sometimes i rotate out the batteries with the lights i regularly use to keep the batteries in shape. I noticed stagnant batteries take a few cycles of charge-discharge for them to go back to their optimal performance levels. 

My two cents.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Jun 26, 2012)

Oztorchfreak said:


> Long live my Thrunite TN31!!!!!
> Cheers



I'm just about to bend over and pull the trigger on this one! Haha!


----------



## Native89 (Jun 27, 2012)

Have had the 7G5v2 for 2 days now (thanks to madecov) and as my first real thrower I love it. Got used to the modes real quick as I also own a 4Sevens X10. Feel is solid and performance is smile inducing, especially with the collimator.

Only issue I've had so far is that the "pill"
I guess, containing the LED and driver, started unscrewing itself from its metal body. This in turn led to the beam getting unfocused while using the collimator head. So, just hand screwed the sucker down and it's been fine ever since.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## armyl (Jun 27, 2012)

I just bought a dereelight aspherical ez900 flashlight for throw which will out throw this so i might not buy this but i like what im seeing. Ill buy a light when the next new led comes out.


----------



## JudasD (Jun 27, 2012)

Native89 said:


> Only issue I've had so far is that the "pill"
> I guess, containing the LED and driver, started unscrewing itself from its metal body. This in turn led to the beam getting unfocused while using the collimator head. So, just hand screwed the sucker down and it's been fine ever since.



To me this is more of a benefit. I really like the idea that the switch can be taken apart and that the led and logic can also be removed. This is very nice for those that like to clean and lube their lights.

JD


----------



## asval (Sep 30, 2012)

How does the Crelant 7G2CS compare with the 7G5 V2 (with 1 18650 cell)?

I like the 7G2CS more because of the smaller head, but I'm guessing the trade off is that I'll get less throw.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Sep 30, 2012)

asval said:


> How does the Crelant 7G2CS compare with the 7G5 V2 (with 1 18650 cell)?
> 
> I like the 7G2CS more because of the smaller head, but I'm guessing the trade off is that I'll get less throw.



The 7G5V2 will still throw better than the 7G2CS. In fact, the 7G5V2 still throws better than the V9-T6 (I own both so i know) and the V9-T6 definitely out-performs the 7G2CS. 

If you want a single 18650 light from Crelant with a capable throw, it would be better to consider the V9CS or the V9-T6. Go with the 7G2CS if you want a smaller headed light with a good enough throw.


----------



## asval (Oct 1, 2012)

roadkill1109 said:


> The 7G5V2 will still throw better than the 7G2CS. In fact, the 7G5V2 still throws better than the V9-T6 (I own both so i know) and the V9-T6 definitely out-performs the 7G2CS.
> 
> If you want a single 18650 light from Crelant with a capable throw, it would be better to consider the V9CS or the V9-T6. Go with the 7G2CS if you want a smaller headed light with a good enough throw.



Thanks for the reply.

I forgot to ask whether any of them had 18650 voltage protection , including the newer models. I seem to remember reading that one of the V9's had voltage protection, but only for CR123 cells.


----------



## madecov (Oct 1, 2012)

Not voltage protection but low voltage warnings before the batteries go dead.


----------

